# Suche Alternative zum Aquatuning-Shop ???



## Erok (29. April 2013)

Hallo Comm 

Da ich meine Wasserkühlung die Tage etwas optisch modifizieren wollte, bestellte ich diverse Teile (unter anderem einen AGB für den 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht) bei Aquatuning.de

Bisher war ich  auch mit deren Leistungen und  Lieferzeiten sehr zufrieden. Jedoch war der oben  genannte AGB undicht, wodurch mir das Wasser ins PC-Gehäuse tropfte. 

Der Service von Aquatuning lässt einen hier  dann  eiskalt im "Wasser stehn" (ich  weiss heisst eigentlich im  Regen  )

Um den undichten AGB auszutauschen, soll man sich  erst mal diverse Formulare von deren HP runter laden,  ausdrucken und diese mit dem AGB dann zurück senden.

Einen neuen im Austausch gibts natürlich NICHT von Aquatuning. Man muss erneut in Vorkasse treten, wenn man sofort einen Ersatz haben möchte. Nach Überprüfung wird einem dann der defekte AGB quasi zurück erstattet. 

Und da ich keine Lust habe, für eine Bestellung, die mir defekt geliefert wird, gleich nochmals zu bezahlen, um evtl  dann wieder einen undichten AGB zu erhalten, was zur Dauerschleife ausarten könnte im schlimmsten Falle,  suche ich jetzt einen anderen Online-Händler, dessen Service hier nicht versucht, den Kunden auszunehmen.

Service bedeutet für mich, wenn ich was kaufe, dies defekt oder mangelhaft geliefert bekomme, daß ich den Artikel zurück senden kann, und dafür sofort im Austausch einen mangelfreien Artikel geliefert bekomme, ohne daß mir persönlich dadurch weitere Kosten entstehen.

Mit welchen Händlern  habt ihr da persönlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht ? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar 

Greetz Erok


----------



## elpadre (29. April 2013)

schonmal das Teil, welches du bestellen willst, einfach via GH.de gesucht? dürfte sich ja schnell zeigen, welche Shops deinen gewünschten Artikel liefern.
Ich denke Caseking sollte zum Teil dabei sein, musst du mal schauen.


----------



## Erok (29. April 2013)

Ja das Teil gibts in mehreren Shops zum kaufen.

Mir gings hauptsächlich um den Service der Shops und Eure Erfahrungen dazu. Ich zahl gern nen Euro oder zwei mehr, wenn der Service stimmt 

Und hier such ich halt nen Shop, der sich erstens mit WaKü auskennt, falls mal Fragen dazu auftauchen, vernünftige Preise hat, und nicht so Dinge treibt wie Aquatuning es mit seinen Kunden macht, bzw Ex-Kunde. Bei denen lass ich garantiert kein Geld mehr liegen


----------



## efdev (29. April 2013)

ich kann mich über AT nicht beschweren hab schon öfters was zurückgeschickt und bekam auch wenn begründet direkt ersatz, das mit den formularen ist zwar lästig klappt aber auch gut. Und mein geld hab ich auch sofort zurückbekommen wenn ich das wollte.

ansosnten macht glaube caseking auch noch wakü kram.


----------



## Kurry (29. April 2013)

Ich bestelle immer hier: http://www.a-c-shop.de/

Da kannste auch auf Anfrage einzelne Artikel von anderen Shops bekommen. Die besorgt er dir! Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. April 2013)

Hardwareversand.de?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2013)

Hardwareversand ist iirc n Schwesterunternehmen von Atelco und mit denen hatte ich schon einmal VERDAMMT große Probleme bei nem Servicefall. Allgemein sind die großen Hardware-Shops für Waküartikel aber eh meist die falschen (Preisvergleiche entsprechend wertlos), sonst hätte man einfach Alternate nennen können.
Ich selbst hab noch bei caseking.de und watercooling.de bestellt (und bei Herstellershops) - kann aber nichts zur Service-Abwicklung sagen, weil ich nichts reklamieren musste.


----------



## wobbes (30. April 2013)

probier Jochen Super Nett und Service soll wohl auch top sein (selber noch nicht in Anspruch genommen) AC Shop .....


----------



## Erok (30. April 2013)

Danke für Eure Tipps 

Habs jetzt mal bei Caseking probiert  Mal schauen wie lange die Lieferzeiten sind. Und alle anderen habe ich mal meinen Favoriten bei gefügt. Wer weiss, was mir zum modden des Rechenknechts noch so alles einfällt  Da gibts ja schon sehr schicke Sachen zum kaufen


----------



## efdev (30. April 2013)

hier hab ich auch schon mal bestellt und es lieft alles gut ◊Cool4PC Berlin - Ihr günstiger PC Wasserkühlung Shop


----------



## xXPiratXx (30. April 2013)

Hi 

Ich selbst kann mich nicht über Aquatuning.de beklagen, da jede Bestellung am nächsten Tag in vollem Umfang bei mir vor der Tür lag. Aber na gut 

A-C-Shop.de kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, hab mitm Jochen oft Kontakt und er besorgt mir alles was ich brauch für meine "Wasserspielereien" und das zu Super Preisen.

BTW. Bitte nicht irgendeinem Shop die Schuld geben, dass dein AGB nicht dicht war. Der Shop vertickt Die nur. Das mit den Formularen macht AT auch nur weil Sie sich ja selbst beim Hersteller "beschweren" müssen. Das geht nunmal am besten über ein vom Kunden ausgefülltes Formular.

Grüße aus Niederbayern


----------



## Erok (30. April 2013)

Pirat das habe ich ja auch extra hervor gehoben, daß sie wirklich schnell liefern  Das ist wirklich top an Aquatuning. Nur im Falle wenn die Ware mangelhaft oder defekt ist wie in meinem Fall, dann ist der Service eben nicht kundenfreundlich. Kann doch nicht sein, daß wenn die mir was liefern, das defekt ist, ich den gleichen Artikel gleich nochmal kaufen muss, sprich zwei mal dafür bezahlen, wenn ich sofort Ersatz benötige. So zahlt man für deren Fehler  bzw mangelhafte Ware als Kunde doppelt ? Das kanns nicht sein, beim besten Willen nicht. Überall bekommt man sofort defekte Ware umgetauscht bzw ausgetauscht, nur Aquatuning hält von solchem Service nichts. Und obendrein soll man sich noch deren Formulare zur Reklamation runter laden, ausdrucken und mit dem defekten Artikel zurück senden. Solche Methoden lassen doch schwer zu wünschen übrig. Da bin ich künftig echt lieber bereit, einen Tag länger zu warten, oder auch bisschen mehr zu bezahlen. Wobei ich den defekten Artikel sogar jetzt günstiger bekommen habe beim anderen Händler.


----------



## xXPiratXx (30. April 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Pirat das habe ich ja auch extra hervor gehoben, daß sie wirklich schnell liefern  Das ist wirklich top an Aquatuning. Nur im Falle wenn die Ware mangelhaft oder defekt ist wie in meinem Fall, dann ist der Service eben nicht kundenfreundlich. Kann doch nicht sein, daß wenn die mir was liefern, das defekt ist, ich den gleichen Artikel gleich nochmal kaufen muss, sprich zwei mal dafür bezahlen, wenn ich sofort Ersatz benötige. So zahlt man für deren Fehler  bzw mangelhafte Ware als Kunde doppelt ? Das kanns nicht sein, beim besten Willen nicht. Überall bekommt man sofort defekte Ware umgetauscht bzw ausgetauscht, nur Aquatuning hält von solchem Service nichts. Und obendrein soll man sich noch deren Formulare zur Reklamation runter laden, ausdrucken und mit dem defekten Artikel zurück senden. Solche Methoden lassen doch schwer zu wünschen übrig. Da bin ich künftig echt lieber bereit, einen Tag länger zu warten, oder auch bisschen mehr zu bezahlen. Wobei ich den defekten Artikel sogar jetzt günstiger bekommen habe beim anderen Händler.



Also das unterstütze ich so NICHT 

Hatte für meine Titan einen Kühler von EKWB, das Nickel das dort integriert/aufgetragen war, zeigte nach 2 Tagen Korrosion. AT angerufen was nun zu machen sei, da ich das so nicht akzeptiere. Neuen Kühler bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt. Den "Defekten" samt Formular zurückgesendet. Fazit. Nächster morgen war das Paket da, Kühler einwandfrei und noch am selben Tag von AT das Geld für den "defekten" auf meinem Paypal Konto. Das Ganze ohne zu meckern und ohne iwelche Probleme  

Dauerte also nur *1* Tag! und alles war erledigt. Somit kann ich nur sagen das AT meiner Meinung nach einer der besten und Kundenfreundlichsten WK Shops ist.


----------



## santos (30. April 2013)

wie sollte das auch anders gehen. Gutgläubigkeit wird nur ausgenutzt und das die Händler so handeln, muss sich der Kunde wohl ans Bein binden. Dabei verlieren immer die "Korrekten". Aus Sicht der Händler, verstehe ich voll und ganz die Vorgehensweise, aber wem gebe ich als Kunde die Arschkarte weiter. Ich kenne das auch von AT, bin auch sauer, wenn ich warten muss, aber jeder muss sehen wo er bleibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2013)

xXPiratXx schrieb:


> Also das unterstütze ich so NICHT
> 
> Hatte für meine Titan einen Kühler von EKWB, das Nickel das dort integriert/aufgetragen war, zeigte nach 2 Tagen Korrosion. AT angerufen was nun zu machen sei, da ich das so nicht akzeptiere. Neuen Kühler bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt. Den "Defekten" samt Formular zurückgesendet. Fazit. Nächster morgen war das Paket da, Kühler einwandfrei und noch am selben Tag von AT das Geld für den "defekten" auf meinem Paypal Konto. Das Ganze ohne zu meckern und ohne iwelche Probleme
> 
> Dauerte also nur *1* Tag! und alles war erledigt. Somit kann ich nur sagen das AT meiner Meinung nach einer der besten und Kundenfreundlichsten WK Shops ist.


 
Es bleibt aber trotzdem das Grundproblem, dass du in Vorkasse gehen sollst, wenn der Händler mangelnde Qualität geliefert hat. Guter Service wäre es, das Austauschprodukt eben im Austausch zuzuschicken. Genaugenommen beinhaltet diese Neubestellerei sogar ein gewisses Risiko, denn der Händler ist keineswegs verpflichtet, einem den Kaufpreis auszuzahlen.


----------



## Erok (30. April 2013)

Pirat das musst Du ja auch nicht unterstützen  Ich werde hingegen sicherlich nie wieder einen Shop unterstützen/empfehlen, bei dem man 2 mal für seinen gekauften Artikel bezahlen muss, um DEREN Fehler auszugleichen  

Und santos das geht sehr wohl. Egal wo ich sonst bestellte, sei es Alternate (ja da kaufte ich auch mal ein  ) KM-Elektronik, Amazon,  redcoon oder sonst wo. Wenns Mängel am gelieferten Artikel gab, die Firma angeschrieben, einen Tag später hatte ich das Austauschgerät da und einen Aufkleber für die kostenlose Rücksendung des defekten Artikels.

Und in den Verkaufspreisen haben die Händler unter anderem auch schon den sogenannten "Risiko-Aufschlag" integriert für diese Betrüger die Du hier erwähnst. 

Denn nach Deiner Theorie müssten auch alle Menschen eines Ortes ins Gefängnis gesteckt werden zur Sicherheit, wenn einer aus diesem Ort nen Mord begangen hat, und sowas kanns nicht sein 

Die haben von mir eine Bestellung akzeptiert, haben sofort von mir das Geld erhalten (via PayPal) und DIE haben defekte Ware versendet. Somit liegt also die Bringschuld nicht mehr bei mir, dem Käufer, sondern sie liegt beim Verkäufer der seinen Kaufvertrag nicht erfüllt hat. Und dies rechtfertigt dem gutgläubigen Käufer gegenüber nicht solch ein Vorgehen von Seitens des Verkäufers. Und dabei spielt es in keinster Weise eine Rolle,  wie lange am Ende die Abwicklung dauert.


----------



## efdev (30. April 2013)

das stimmt so aber auch nicht ganz der käufer guckt ja nicht erst in die verpackung deiner ware sonder kriegt diese verpackt vom hersteller oder ? 
dann liegt die schuld eigentlich beim hersteller und nicht beim verkäufer außer er hat zauberaugen mit denen er fehler von verpackten produkten erkennt.


----------



## santos (30. April 2013)

@Erok
Deine Vergleiche hinken ein wenig. Warum sollte ein Händler in Vorleistung gehen. Hast Du erst die Ware bekommen und dann gezahlt? Warum sollte der Händler Dir neue Ware senden, nur weil Du sagst, die schon erhaltene sei defekt? Und warum sollte der Händler Dir glauben? Bist Du dort persönlich als Superkunde bekannt? Dann allerdings wäre ich auch sauer! Wenn nicht, dann darfst Du Dich unter den "Normalos" einreihen und warten, bis Du etwas getauschtes bekommst oder wenn Du etwas neues kaufst, vorher bezahlst. Es gibt ein Volkssprichwort, ohne "Moos" nix los. Ach noch etwas, Alternate ist nicht gerade die Vorzeigefirma, wenn es um Reklamationen geht, meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Erok (30. April 2013)

Santos wieso geht der Händler in Vorleistung ? 

Wenn einer in Vorleistung geht, dann der Käufer. Denn ich habe für die Ware bezahlt, bevor ich sie geliefert bekam. Somit geht der Händler also nicht in Vorleistung sondern der Käufer. 

Als nächstes hat der Verkäufer dafür zu sorgen, daß die Ware in einwandfreiem Zustand versendet wird. Und dies war NICHT der Fall. Also liegt der Fehler beim Verkäufer und nicht beim Käufer. Und wer hat dann umgehend diesen Fehler zu beheben ? Richtig, der Verkäufer. Denn hier hat er seine Pflicht verletzt, mangelfreie Ware zu versenden !

Also hör mal bitte auf, hier den Verkäufer als das arme Opfer darzustellen. Wenn er nicht in der Lage ist, mangelfreie Ware zu versenden, und diese dann umgehend auszutauschen, dann hat er keinerlei Recht, vom Käufer den doppelten Kaufpreis zu verlangen !

Und Aquatuning ist hier bisher auch der einzige Shop bei dem mir diese Methode bekannt ist, so seine Reklamationen abzuwickeln.

Desweiteren setzt auch Aquatuning vom Käufer vorraus, daß er einen Drucker besitzt. Denn nur mit den Formularen auf deren Homepage ist die Reklamation bei denen möglich. Auch hier entstehen dem Kunden weitere Kosten für Druckerfarbe und Papier. Wer erstattet eigentlich diese Kosten ? Richtig, niemand. Auf denen bleibt der Kunde sitzen für einen Fehler, für den er nichts kann !

Aber verteidigt ihr ruhig weiterhin solche doch sehr bedenkliche Vorgehensweisen von Aquatuning. Ich werde dort garantiert NICHTS mehr kaufen und wie gesagt auch nicht mehr weiter empfehlen. Und die haben in den letzten Monaten von mir mehrere Hundert Euro erhalten und durch mich auch weitere Kunden gewonnen gehabt, die sich dort ebenfalls ihre WaKü`s  auf meine Empfehlung hin gekauft hatten. Den  Fehler mach ich garantiert kein zweites mal mehr


----------



## santos (30. April 2013)

nein, ich verteidige den Verkäufer nicht und ich kann Dich gut verstehen, wie geschrieben, war ich auch schon häufiger in solch einer Situation. Aber Du kannst nicht vom Verkäufer verlangen, das er als Verkäufer, nicht als Hersteller, jedes einzelne Teil überprüft, ob Fehler vorhanden sind. Das ist eine Sache zwischen Hersteller und Händler,der Händler muss sich darauf verlassen, das die Ware, die geliefert bekommt, einwandfrei ist. Wenn er jetzt z.B. einen Radi überprüft ob der dicht ist, kann der nicht mehr als unbenutzt verkauft werden und wer bezahlt am Ende diese Überprüfung, der Kunde, es wird teurer.
Telefonisch wurde mir bestätigt, dass das Gerät da sei. Darauf hin habe ich es geordert und bezahlt. Nach Eingang des Geldes, bekam ich die Nachricht, dass das Gerät nicht mehr auf Lager sei und das neue Gerät eine Lieferzeit von 6 Wochen hatte. Ich habe getobt wie ein Berserker, reine Verar.....ung, geschworen nie wieder den Händler. Hielt nicht lange, keiner hatte das Material, welches ich brauchte, also mal über alles nachgedacht und festgestellt, das es wichtigeres im Leben gibt, als sich über alles aufzuregen, denn ob ich nu da kaufe oder nicht, hebt den Händler nicht an.
Ein Tip, schlaf mal ne Nacht darüber, morgen sieht das schon anders aus.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. April 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Santos wieso geht der Händler in Vorleistung ?
> 
> Wenn einer in Vorleistung geht, dann der Käufer. Denn ich habe für die Ware bezahlt, bevor ich sie geliefert bekam. Somit geht der Händler also nicht in Vorleistung sondern der Käufer.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast in meinen Augen vollkommen Recht. Was noch dazu kommt ist, dass deine gesamte Hardware Schaden hätte nehmen können, und die hätte AT bestimmt nicht ersetzt !

@santos 
Es spielt ja hier jetzt nicht mal so eine grosse Rolle ob AT die Hardware geprüft hat, eher darum, dass für ein defektes Produkt, dass von AT ersetzt werden muss, nochmals bezahlt werden muss.
Das ist bisher der erste Shop bei dem ich sowas höre. Was wäre jetzt, wenner blöderweise kein Geld mehr gehabt hätte? Einen Monat warten, damit er seine (nicht defekte) Ware erhält die er eigentlich schon bezahlt hat? Wenn es sich dann um grosse Beträge handelt, kann das schon ziemlich ärgerlich sein!

Ich habe auch schon bei AT bestellt  und erhielt teils gemischte Anschlüsse (verschiedene Grössen), obwohl diese definitiv nicht so bestellt wurden -.-
Seither hole ich meine Ware stets bei einem PC Händler in der Schweiz, welcher Sammelbestellungen bei caseking macht.


----------



## efdev (30. April 2013)

also so lange dauert es bei AT nicht meist schickst du die ware samt zettel dahin und spätestens 3 tage danach hatte ich meinen ersatz bekommen.
wenn das paket mit der defekten ware bei denen ankommt dann haben sie zumindest bei mir bisher direkt ersatz geschickt.


----------



## Erok (30. April 2013)

Na das wird nicht mehr anders aussehen santos 

Ich rege mich nicht über den defekten AGB auf, denn der ist wie gesagt mittlerweile schon längst woanders bestellt. Ich rege mich nur über den mehr als miesen Service am Kunden auf, der hier schlichtweg ne Frechheit darstellt.

Und es kann nicht sein daß am Ende der Kunde der Depp ist, wenn es ein Hersteller-Fehler ist. Und als Verkäufer hat er Garantie zu leisten für das was er verkauft, und bei Mängeln auch den Mangel umgehend zu beheben. Und dies wird schlichtweg nicht geleistet von Aquatuning. Das ist der springende Punkt an der Sache. 

Aber wir fangen an uns im Kreis zu drehn *g* Darum belass ich es mal hiermit  Die haben durch ihre Service-Politik nicht nur einen Kunden in Zukunft verloren. Denn schliesslich kann man sich ja in der freien Marktwirtschaft aussuchen, wo man künftig kaufen will, und wo nicht mehr  

Und da es für WaKü-Artikel ja Verkäufer gibt mit weitaus besserem Service, zumindest laut Homepage, wird sich da auch nach 30 geschlafenen Nächten nichts mehr an meiner Einstellung gegenüber Aquatuning ändern, solange sie solche Abwicklungen nötig haben 

Greetz Erok


----------



## efdev (30. April 2013)

stimmt das führt so zu nichts .

du kannst ja mal deine ich nenne es mal beschwerde hier rein schreiben vielleicht kann dir da einer erklären warum das so gemacht wird , dort kannst du auch deine kritik am system mitteilen. Aquatuning


----------



## Erok (30. April 2013)

Dies tat ich bereits per email, worauf hin sich Aquatuning nicht in der Lage sieht, darauf zu antworten  

ist wie gesagt für mich erledigt. Gibt wichtigeres im Leben als sich über sowas aufzuregen 

Heute zum Beispiel, daß der BVB ins Finale einzieht


----------



## efdev (30. April 2013)

das wiederrum halte ich für unwichtig aber so ist das halt


----------



## santos (30. April 2013)

ja eigentlich müßig weiter zu diskutieren, aber so wie es dargestellt wird, ist es ja nicht. Du hast Den AGB bestellt, bezahlt und auch erhalten. Nun ist der defekt, heißt Du möchtest Ersatz. Im Normalfall schickt man den defekten zurück und erhält im Gegenzug einen Ersatz. Das ganze dauert drei Tage. Du möchtest aber, das Der Händler sofort verschickt, Dauer 1,5 Tage. Das heißt der Händler schickt Dir zwei Geräte für den Preis von einem, erst einmal. Er weiß ja nicht, ob Du auch gewillt bist, das Defekte zurück zuschicken. Das ganze wird zum Risiko. Dazu kommt noch, das der Händler dir mehr glauben muss, als umgekehrt. Mal ganz krass gesehen, Deine Frau/Freundin hat Dir das Dingen an den Kopf geworfen, weil Du wieder Wakü-Kram bestellt hast und darum ist der Defekt entstanden oder oder.... ich will damit sagen, das der Händler ein Recht auf Überprüfung hat, bevor überhaupt getauscht wird. Keiner sagt Du bekommst keinen Ersatz, es geht einfach darum, wenn Du vorab einen zweiten willst, musst den auch bezahlen. Stell Dir mal vor es geht um die Graka Titan und nun stell Dir vor, Du bist der Händler. Aber egal, Du hast Dich entschieden.


----------



## rUdeBoy (30. April 2013)

Wenn ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf 
Vorab gesagt: das ganze ist unabhängig davon, dass es ärgerlich ist ein defektes Teil zu bekommen. Solange kein Schaden entstanden ist, ist das doch schon mal gut. Meine Stimmung würde es zumindest ein wenig aufhellen, wenn keine Hardware zu Bruch gegangen ist.

Aber zum Kern der Sache...
Ich denke, aquatuning den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe zu schieben, ist zwar der Weg, den jeder Kunde gehen würde, ganz fair ist es jedoch nicht. Klar, dein PC ist, sagen wir mal, fünf Tage nicht lauffähig. Und Ersatz, um den PC lauffähig zu halten, geht nur über Vorkasse.
Aber wegen einer gängigen Praktik, dem Shop den Rücken zu kehren, mit dem man eigenen Aussagen zu Folge eigentlich recht zufrieden war, halte ich doch ein wenig zu viel des Guten. Wenn das nämlich der Weg ist den du gehen willst, dann rate ich dir, nichts mehr online zu bestellen und lieber mehr Geld zu zahlen, um beim lokalen Fachhandel Hardware zu kaufen.
Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass mein Mainboard einen Defekt hatte. Ein Mainboard ausbauen und einschicken ist ja das was gemacht werden muss. Wenn es beim Händler angekommen ist, gibt es Händler, die überprüfen gar nicht selber sondern schicken es direkt zum Hersteller. Der repariert das dann und schickt es an den Händler zurück, der es dann wiederum an den Kunden zurücksendet. Das ganze dauert dann ein paar Wochen, in meinem Fall waren es knapp fünf Wochen.
Aus dieser Misere hab ich gelernt (in der Zeit durfte ich nämlich mit einem Ein-Kern-Notebook von Anno-dazumal hantieren). Dieses mal habe ich einfach ein Mainboard als Ersatz gekauft, das defekte wurde eingeschickt. Der Rechner war lauffähig und ich happy. Wenn das alte Mainboard dann wieder zurück ist, wird es privat oder im Forum verkauft und gut ist.

Was ich mit meiner Geschichte erzählen will:
Dass der Kunde keinen Ersatz im Voraus bekommt, ist kein Mangel im Service von Aquatuning, sondern eben die Praxis.
Wenn du einen Shop kennen solltest, der Ersatzgeräte (welcher Art auch immer) vorab versendet, lass es uns wissen. Sowas ist denk ich mal so selten wie über einen Meteroiten stolpern (oder so).

Und ja, es gibt andere Dinge, über die man sich aufregen kann... zickige Freundinnen zum Beispiel


----------



## xXPiratXx (1. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt. Ich verstehe AT da voll und ganz. AT ist ein zwischenhändler. Der verkauft auch nur die originalverpackte ware weiter. Die erhält AT vom großhändler oder hersteller selbst. Sollte da was defekt sein, kann AT recht wenig für. Und so kleinkariert zu sein und sich jetzt wegen der verbrauchten Druckertinte aufzuregen... naja lass ich kommentarlos.

So gut wie keiner würde das selbe produkt nochmal schicken nur weil der kunde sagt es sei defekt. Die wollen sich absichern das es auch so ist und wollen deshalb das defekte teil erstmal sehen. Danach erhält man auch unkompliziert sein geld zurück. 

Sollte zb AT ein austauschteil senden ohne vorkasse zu beziehen und ohne das defekte vor ort zu haben, und du würdest nicht bezahlen, hätte AT ja doppelt verloren. Somit mein vollstes verständnis an AT und die meisten andern shops die ebenso vorgehen.

Desweiteren besteht ja die möglichkeit das defekte teil hinzusenden und dann erst das austausch teil zu erhalten. Somit musst du auch nicht in vorkasse gehen. Und auch diese methode geht innerhalb 2-4 werktage von statten. 

So bin raus. Gute nacht


----------



## Erok (1. Mai 2013)

Nun, ich hätte deswegen auch einen Anwalt einschalten können, den Tower wie er unter Wasser stand einfach so stehn lassen und fotografieren, und warten, bis mir Aquatuning die Reinigung dafür bezahlt. Rechtlich hätte ich dazu jedenfalls Anspruch gehabt. Das Wasser, und die Zusätze, welche damals auch bei Aquatuning gekauft wurden, ersetzt mir jedenfalls auch keiner. Dazu noch die Ausfallzeit  des Computers selbst.

Zähle ich jeden einzelnen Punkt zusammen, dann ist es eben nicht mehr nur ein defekter AGB den ich zugesendet bekam.

Und nein, das ist eben keine gängige Praxis was Aquatuning mit seinen Kunden macht. Wie erwähnt, habe ich schon mehrfach woanders bestellt, sogar mal eine teure WD VelociRaptor mit 1 TB und die kostet keine 30 Euro mehr, da gehts schon in den Hunderter-Bereich hinein. Und der Schaden wurde sofort dafür behoben, ohne daß ich vorher irgendwelche Formulare ausfüllen musste, oder nochmals für eine neue zahlen in Vorkasse gehen sollte.

Und wie gesagt, die Händler haben schon in ihren Preisen den sogenannten "Risiko-Aufschlag" mit drin für den Fall daß jemand was stehlen oder betrügen will. Und wenn jeder Händler erst mal davon ausgeht, jeder seiner Kunden, egal ob er wie in meinem Falle schon mehrere Hundert Euro dort liegen hat lassen, und sich nie beschwerte, sei darauf aus, ihn zu betrügen mit der mangelhaften Ware, dann sollte er evtl den Job wechseln. Kann doch nicht sein, daß der Kunde im Verdacht des Betruges steht, um solche Massnahmen ergreifen zu dürfen. 

Aber ist jetzt auch egal  Andere Händler versenden ebenfalls innerhalb von einem Tag die bezahlte Ware, und bieten obendrein den besseren Service. Und den AGB gabs dort sogar günstiger als bei Aquatuning. Was solls, ich hab  was ich wollte, und das funktioniert sogar noch obendrein tadellos, so wie man es erwartet


----------



## xXPiratXx (1. Mai 2013)

Dann is dir leider in dem fall niht zu helfen von uns allen hier. Merkst du niht das du der einzige bist? Anwalt? You made my day 

Umsonst hat AT nicht die guten vewertungen.

Aber ich halt mich jetz aus der diskussion raus. Anscheinend ist eh nur deine ansicht richtig.


----------



## hotfirefox (1. Mai 2013)

Der Austauschservice bei AT ist echt das Letzte!
Ich hab mal zum Testen zwei DC-LT bestellt samt AGB und bei eienr Pumpe war das Anschlusskabel lose und der AGB war undicht.
Ich hab mich bei AT gemeldet und denen die Lage geschlidert und als Antwort kam entweder ich reklamiere das "ganz normal" was min 3 Wochen dauert oder ich bestelle neu und zahle nochmal, samt Versand.
Hallo gehts noch?!
Was ist das denn für sein Service?

AT sollte man eh inzwischen meiden, deren Sortimant besteht doch Praktisch nurnoch aus Alphacool und Phobya, sprich Marken wo man selbst mitmsicht. Die Konkurenz verschwindet immer mehr aus dem Shop, man muss nur mal bei den AGBs oder 240er Radis schauen und so zieht sich das durch den ganzen Shop durch.


----------



## Kurry (1. Mai 2013)

Alphacool Radiatoren sind aber auch m.M. nach die Besten. Gute Verarbeitung und super Leistung. Auch Tests bestätigen das. Und AT hat ja wohl noch am Abstand am meisten im Sortiment. Wiegesagt: AC Shop kriegt man ALLES!


----------



## Erok (1. Mai 2013)

Tja Pirat, anscheinend bist Du mit santos zusammen die einzigen, die mit ihrer Pro Aquatuning und deren Machenschaften sehr sehr glücklich sind. Sonst redet hier jeder dagegen. Aber ist schon gut  

Ihr beiden kauft dort weiter ein, wir anderen geniessen in Zukunft einfach besseren Service  

So hat doch jeder was er möchte  Und ich diesmal sogar günstiger und zusätzlich  den besseren Service 

Und ja, es wäre ein Anwalt von nöten wenn ich hier noch mehr rechtliches durchbringen wollen würde. Will ich aber nicht. Ich will noch nciht mal die Kohle für den defekten AGB zurück, da ich den mittlerweile längst entsorgt habe. Ich pfeiff auf die 30 Euro, hauptsache ich muss mit denen nix mehr zu tun haben


----------



## santos (1. Mai 2013)

haha genau, ich habe kein Problem damit, ein paar Tage auf Ersatz zu warten, ist bei mir immer noch ein Hobby und nicht lebenswichtig. Mein Glückwunsch zu Deinem erfolgreichen Einkauf, daran wird jetzt AT zu Grunde gehen. Ich habe auch geschrieben, das ich AT verstehe wie sie handeln, deshalb muss ich da doch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Mai 2013)

Erok, erst jammerst du rum das du in Vorleistung treten solltest, weil du ein defektes Teil, wofuer der Haendler nichts kann, sofort ausgetauscht haben wolltest, redest von Anwalt und rechtlichen Schritten, und jetzt pfeiffst du auf den vollen Kaufpreis und willst den nicht mal mehr zurueckhaben?

Wolltest du nur deinen Unmut ueber AT loswerden oder warum eroeffnest du hier deswegen einen Thread?

Klar kann man ueber diese Art und Weise der Serviceleistung kritik ueben.
Nur sollte man auch immer versuchen das Gesamte zu sehen und nicht nur den persoenlichen Einzelfall, wo man halt als vorbildlicher Kaeufer es etwas umstaendlicher hat.
Stellt sich die Frage wieso AT zu solchen Mitteln der Garantieregelung greift.
So ein Riesenshop ist AT nicht, und vielleicht haben sie nur im Laufe der Zeit aus Kundenreaktionen reagiert.
Aktuell verkaufen die 113 Artikel als gebraucht, mit reduzierten Preis.
Woraus das wohl resultiert?

Ich erinner mich an einen Thread vor kurzem wo sich ein User beschwert hat, weil er von Mindfactory gesperrt wurde bzw. sein Kundenkonto gekuendigt wurde.

Der Kunde nimmt sich einfach das Recht heraus die geltenden Gesetze so auszulegen wie er es fuer noetig haelt, fordert aber die Shops auf, kundenfreundlich bis zum Erbrechen zu sein.
Das das irgendwann auf uns Kunden zurueckkommt, war voraussehbar, will nur keiner wahrhaben.
Problem ist nur, das letztendlich der ehrliche Kunde, der sich vorbildlich verhaelt, und nur so Retourdienste im wirklichen Notfall in Anspruch nimmt, mit all den moeglichen Unannehmlichkeiten konfrontiert wird.

Klar kann man da einfach sagen: ja damit muss ein Shop rechnen, und die kalkulieren das einfach mit ein.
Ich persoenlich glaube nicht das die Margen so megagroß sind, das da alles moegliche beruecksichtigt wird.
Wie Shops, die vielleicht einen besseren Service anbieten abgewatscht werden, weil sie eben etwas teurer sind, sieht man zuhauf.
Hier in Deutschland zaehlt halt nur Geiz, und das Gefuehl ein besonderes Schnaeppchen gemacht zu haben.
Wer will denn schon faire Preise zahlen, oder vernuenftige Entlohnung fuer ordentliche Arbeit?
Sowas ist out, hauptsache man hat selbst persoenlich keinen kleinen Vorteil errungen.

Im Grunde sind wir alle selbst schuld an solch einer Entwicklung. Gratulation uns Allen dafuer....


----------



## Erok (1. Mai 2013)

Verminaard das eine hat mit dem anderen nciht wirklich viel zu tun.

Denn Wasserkühlungs-Artikel bekommst Du nicht mal eben im Geiz ist Geil Shop. Hier werden jetzt Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, und dieser hinkt enorm.

Im übrigen werfen genau solche Firmen die nur ein Ladengeschäft haben den Internet-Shops vor, durch sie ginge der Service am Kunden flöten, und die Verkaufsläden kaputt, weil keiner mehr in den Laden kommt, sondern nur noch  via Mausklick kaufen will. 

Wieso gibts denn diese Shops noch, die sowohl Service und vernünftige Preise anbieten ? 

Und wieso stellt ihr 3 hier die Kunden als die Verbrecher dar  ? 

Und das einzige was ich wollte, waren Tipps zu weiteren Shops, die sowohl faire Preise und fairen Service bieten. Und diese habe ich bekommen. Bis sich gewisse Leute hier auf einmal zu Worte meldeten, und hier behaupten, das wäre mittlerweile gängige Methode bei den Shops.

Dass dies nicht so ist, sieht man ja ganz klar bei der Konkurrenz. 

Was bleibt am Ende übrig ? Richtig, Aquatuning, die es für nötig halten, ihren Kunden solche Machenschaften unter zu jubeln.

Und solange es noch die anderen, die ehrlichen Shops gibt, die auch davon ausgehen im Vorfeld, ihre Kunden sind ehrlich, solange  können wir, die ehrlichen Kunden auch  weiterhin dort einkaufen 

Wenn man die Argumente der ein oder anderen hier so liest, könnte man fast glauben, da melden sich Mitarbeiter von Aquatuning zu Worte, die auf Biegen und Brechen die Schuld für alles dem Kunden zuweisen müssen, um selber wieder glänzend da zu stehn 

Und warum ich auf das Geld mittlerrweile pfeiffe ? Ganz einfach deswegen, weil ich am Ende mehr Kosten und Aufwand zusammen hätte, als der Gegenstand wert ist.

Manche haben ihren PC halt nicht nur um Minecraft oder BF 3 damit zu spielen, sowas solls tatsächlich  geben   Und da hat man eben keine Lust, wenn man sich einen Artikel bestellt, entweder mehrere Tage aufs Geld zu warten, oder nochmals in Vorkasse zu gehen, um einen mangelhaften Artikel zu ersetzen, für den der Kunde in keinster  Weise verantwortlich ist/war oder jemals sein wird.

Ich sags nochmal auf die Gefahr hin, ich  wiederhole mich zum dritten Male : Händler die ihren Kunden nicht vertrauen, und glauben, die ganze Welt könnte sie ja von vorn bis hinten nur bescheissen, die sollten darüber nachdenken, ihren Beruf zu wechseln 

Denn über kurz oder lang wird dort niemand mehr einkaufen, wenn das die anderen Mitmenschen zu Ohren bekommen


----------



## Verminaard (1. Mai 2013)

Du schreibst hier von Haendlern die ihren Kunden nicht vertrauen.
Ich weis nicht seit wann AT diese Art der Garantie/Gewaehrleistungsinanspruchnahme so handhabt.
Wird aber bestimmt einen Grund haben.
Meist sind es schelchte Erfahrungen.

Ich weis auch nicht wo dein Problem jetzt ist.
Der Haendler ist nicht dafuer verantwortlich, wenn der Hersteller hier qualitativ mindere Ware ausliefert.
Der Haenlder hat das Recht auf Nachbesserung, und diese sollte man ihm Gewaehren.
Du verlangst einen direkten 1zu1 Austausch, bzw das dir der Haendler im Vorfeld Ersatz schickt.

Ich weis jetzt nicht wo das Problem ist.
Die defekten Teile die ich bisher hatte, musste ich auch einschicken.
Davon war ein Teil innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate defekt.
Das defekte Teil wurde ueberprueft und ich bekam den vollstaendingen Kaufpreis erstattet, weil zu diesem Zeitpunkt genau diese Teil nicht lieferbar war.
War fuer mich in Ordnung.
Ein anderes defektes Teil war ein Mainboard, welches nach ca 1,5 Jahren einen Defekt aufwies. Wurde auch eingeschickt und ich bekam sogar das Naechstbessere. Hat zwar alles gedauert, aber war unkompliziert. Ich habe mir in der Wartezeit ein Ersatzmainboard gekauft, weil ich keine Wochen darauf warten wollte.
Ich hatte hier sowohl direkt Aufkleber vom Haendler bekommen alsauch die Ausdruckvariante.

Nochmal, wo ist dein Problem bei so einem Vorgang?
Weil das Produkt von Anfang an einen Defekt aufwies?

Wuerde AT hier generell bei der Inanspruchnahme einer Garantie/Gewaehrleistung Probleme bereiten, wuerde ich eine Kritik als angemessen betrachten. Aber so ist das imho ein normaler Vorgang.


----------



## Erok (1. Mai 2013)

Auch hier stimmen Deine Beispiele nicht mit dem hier diskutierten überein.

Hier gehts nicht darum, Garantie in Anspruch zu nehmen für einen Artikel, der nach längerem Gebrauch kaputt geht, sondern um Neuware,  die nicht in Gebrauch war, schon defekt geliefert wird. 

Und sehr wohl ist der Händler für den defekten Artikel verantwortlich den er verkauft. Denn er hat hier laut Gesetz die Verpflichtung dazu !

Bitte fangt jetzt nicht an, hier mit Argumenten um Euch zu werfen, die schlcihtweg komplett am Thema vorbei gehen. Danke 

Und um den Rest Deiner Frage zu beantworten von wegen Problem :

1.) Der Händler verlangt sofortige Bezahlung von mir, wenn ich einen Artikel bei ihm kaufe.

2.) Wenn ich einen Artikel sofort bezahlt habe, dann habe ich als Kunde auch das Recht, einen sofort funktionierenden Artikel erworben zu haben

3.) Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, muss der Verkäufer mir so schnell wie möglich auch den Artikel wieder umtauschen in einen mangelfreien.

4.) Dies ist bei Aquatuning nicht der Fall, denn hier muss man, wenn man sofortigen "Umtausch" haben möchte, den gleichen Artikel, für den man im guten Glauben an den Verkäufer schon mal bezahlt hat, erneut die Geldbörse aufmachen, und ein zweites mal für den Artikel bezahlen.

Und wenn Du noch was dazu beitragen willst, dann kannst Du ja auf meine eigentliche Frage eingehen, und hier Händler posten, die sowohl Service als auch faire Preise haben, dann machen Deine Postings auch einen Sinn 

Der hier, war völlig sinnfrei von Dir, so sorry


----------



## Tommi1 (1. Mai 2013)

Soll der Händler jeden Artikel, den er vom Großhändler bzw. vom Hersteller bekommt, da die Verpackung aufreißen und schauen ob alles passt?

Das geht so nicht. Dann wird hinterum Beschwert, daß die Artikel gebraucht sind.

Ich stelle mir gerade vor (war mal im Getränkeeinzelhandel beschäfftigt), ich hätte damals alle Flaschen geöffnet, um zu sehen ob die Limo, Bier ect. noch in Ordnung ist...


----------



## Erok (1. Mai 2013)

Er soll nur, so wie die anderen Shops auch, Service dahin gehend bieten, und den Artikel umgehend umtauschen, ohne daß auf den Kunden weitere Kosten zukommen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Wohin soll dieses Beispiel führen ? Ach ihr gekauftes und bereits bezahltes Fertig-Haus für 280.000 Euro hat Mängel ? Um diese beheben zu können, brauchen wir aber ne ganze Weile. Wollen sie ein mangelfreies Haus gleich haben, müssen sie sich halt nochmals eins kaufen, und wir erstatten ihnen bei gegebenen Anlass den Kaufpreis fürs erste zurück.

Ach ihr neu erworbenes Auto bei uns geht nach ein paar Kilometer immer wieder aus ? Dann müssen wir das aber erst mal gründlich prüfen. Wenn sie solange aber doch Auto fahren wollen , müssen sie sich halt kurz bei uns ein weiteres Auto kaufen.

Sowas darf schlichtweg keine Schule machen. Wenn hier der Kunde nicht reagiert, dann, ja genau dann wird der Händler anfangen, mit solchen Machenschaften.

Und wie gesagt, mir ist bisher nur der eine bekannt, sonst kenne ich KEINEN Händler der das bisher nötig hat


----------



## santos (1. Mai 2013)

@Erok
auch Du stellst das ganze falsch dar, der Händler verweigert nicht den Tausch, sondern möchte zuerst das gekaufte Teil zurück, bevor er Dir etwas neues schickt. Er darf so handeln, nennt sich Selbstschutz. Ich selbst war Unternehmer und bin an der Zahlungsmoral meiner Kunden gescheitert. Erzähl mir nix von Ehrlichkeit einiger Menschen, ich habe die sogenannten ehrlichen Menschen zur genüge kennen gelernt. Kein Mensch behauptet das alle Käufer/Kunden Verbrecher sind, das ist auf Deinem Mist gewachsen. Ich mein, Dein genanntes Beispiel mit dem Auto, passt absolut nicht und hat auch gar nix hiermit zu tun, aber willst Du mir im Ernst erzählen, Du bekommt ein neues Auto vor die Tür gestellt, nur weil ein paar Mängel anliegen? Ich glaube mittlerweile, Dir fehlt ein wenig Lebenserfahrung, was soll der Quatsch mit dem Haus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2013)

santos schrieb:


> @Erok
> auch Du stellst das ganze falsch dar, der Händler verweigert nicht den Tausch, sondern möchte zuerst das gekaufte Teil zurück, bevor er Dir etwas neues schickt. Er darf so handeln, nennt sich Selbstschutz. Ich selbst war Unternehmer und bin an der Zahlungsmoral meiner Kunden gescheitert.



Äh: Dieser Händler möchte das gekaufte Teil zurück und dann scheinbar bis zu 3 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit, in der er guckt, was er mit dem Teil machen kann oder ob ers umtauscht.
Umtausch-sobald-eingegangen wäre ja das Standardverfahren, dass hier eben nicht geboten wird.
(wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Bei fehlerbehaften Lieferungen habe ich es auch schon erlebt, dass die Austauschware losgeschickt wurde, bevor meine Rücksendung eintraf. Finanziell tragbar scheint also auch das zu sein)


----------



## Erok (1. Mai 2013)

santos, ich will Dich nicht schon wieder berichtigen, aber schau einfach selbst nach auf Seite 2, DEIN EIGENES Posting um 11.57 Uhr ist das aller erste mal hier in diesem Thread, wo der Kunde als der Betrüger dargestellt wird.

Ich zitiere DEINE Aussage : .....wie sollte das auch anders gehen. Gutgläubigkeit wird nur ausgenutzt und  das die Händler so handeln, muss sich der Kunde wohl ans Bein binden.......

Willst Du mir jetzt DEINE Aussage etwa auch noch zuschieben ? Es wird so langsam echt lächerlich das ganze. Von wegen auf meinem Mist gewachsen  Und auch Dein weiteres Beispiel, daß Du als Unternehmer an der Zahlungsmoral gescheitert bist, passt hier in keinster Weise mit rein. Denn der Artikel IST BEZAHLT von mir !!! Ich habe nicht bestellt, und NICHT bezahlt!!! Das ist wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte !

Entweder verstehst Du die Thematik nicht, oder willst sie nicht verstehen santos !

Auf mein Schreiben hin an Aquatuning, dass der Artikel defekt ist, wie man ihn schnellstmöglich beheben kann den Mangel, wäre akzeptabel gewesen, was hier ryven_macaran beschreibt, nämlich  der normale Standard-Vorgang, daß man den defekten Artikel zurück sendet, und dann umgehend einen neuen im Austausch erhält. Oder wie ich es von anderen Shops kenne, daß sie einem den Austausch-Artikel umgehend zusenden mit einem Rücksende-Aufkleber. Beides ist nicht der Fall ! Vielleicht ist das hier jetzt für DICH santos etwas verständlicher ? Wenn nicht, auch egal, Du verdrehst ja sowieso irgendwie die Fakten und schiebst anderen Deine eigenen Aussagen in die Schuhe 

Und dann zeig mir bitte noch wo ich behaupte, sie würden mit den Tausch der defekten Ware verweigern ? Auch das von Dir ganz klar selbst ausgedacht, und von mir mit keiner einzigen Silbe hier irgendwo erwähnt oder behauptet ! Bitte hör also auf, Tatsachen und Fakten zu verdehn,  mir hier  persönliche Falschaussagen zu unterstellen, und bleib beim eigentlichen Thema. Danke !

Leute, es ist alles gut. Es gibt diese fairen Händler mit fairen Preisen, die eben NICHT zweimal abkassieren bevor man einen neuen funktionstüchtigen Artikel ohne Mangel erhält, und somit sind doch alle Seiten zufrieden 

Wer die mehr als fragwürdige Praxis von Aquatuning gut findet, der kann ja dort weiterhin einkaufen mit gutem Gewissen 

Ich kauf lieber dort ein in Zukunft, wo mir sofort geholfen wird, und mir keine weiteren Kosten und Mühe entsteht, für das wofür man auch bezahlt hat


----------



## efdev (1. Mai 2013)

Schade eigentlich ich kenne aquatuning eigentlich nur so wie es von ryven beschrieben wird, kaputte ware kommt an und neue wird zurückgeschickt . Und ich habe dort schon öfter was zurück geschickt .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2013)

War davon was in letzterer Zeit? Gegenläufige Nutzererfahrungen wäre ja durchaus interessant.
Ich persönliche kenne AT auch als zwar manchmal lahmen, aber eigentlich Nutzer orientierten Händler.
Auf der andere Seite: Eben "Händler", nicht "Hersteller". Und ohne wertende Einteilung von Konkurrenzprodukten in nur schwer nachvollziehbare Kategorien. Zeiten ändern sich ggf. ...


----------



## Erok (1. Mai 2013)

Kannte ich bisher auch nicht von AT.

Ich weiss jetzt aber auch nicht, seit wann genau sie diesen Passus überhaupt in ihrer Reklamation auch mit aufführen auf der HP :

*Vorabaustausch:*
Wir können leider keinen  Vorabaustausch im eigentlichen Sinne anbieten. Für Kunden, die auf eine  funktionierende Wasserkühlung nicht verzichten können bieten wir  folgende Möglichkeit an: Sofern ein sofortiger Austausch seitens  Aquatuning nicht möglich ist, und das Produkt zu dem Hersteller  eingeschickt werden muss (idR bei Pumpen), besteht die Möglichkeit, dass  wir gegen Neuberechnung (wie eine neue Bestellung) das Teil an den  Kunden verschicken. Für den Fall, dass der Hersteller den Defekt  anerkennt und uns die Ware gutschreibt, werden auch wir eine Gutschrift  (inkl. der in der neuen Bestellung angefallenen Versandkosten ohne  Nachnahmegebühren) erstellen und an den Kunden zurück überweisen. Bitte  beachten Sie: Es kann jedoch keine Gutschrift erstellt werden wenn: der  Hersteller die Reklamation ablehnt (z.B: Eigenverschulden) oder das  Produkt nur repariert an uns zurück schickt. In dem 2. Fall werden wir  dann das Produkt an den Kunden zurück schicken, was ggf. bedeutet, dass  der Kunde dann das Produkt 2x (1x nachbestellt und 1x repariert)  vorliegen hat.


----------



## santos (1. Mai 2013)

@ruyven_macaran
richtig, ein feiner Zug der Firma, wenn sie so handelt. Ich persönlich würde mich auch darüber freuen. Leider ist das bei den wenigsten Firmen so. Und ja, das Unterschreibt sogar der Gesetzgeber, das bei einer Reklamation, mit Wartezeiten bis zu 6 Wochen gerechnet werden muss. Der Gesetzgeber nennt das " in einem angepassten Zeitraum" der Begriff ist sehr dehnbar. 
Wenn sich einer unbedingt stur stellen will, meinetwegen, jeder wie er will. Aber bevor das hier zu persönlich wird, klinke ich mich aus.


----------



## xXPiratXx (1. Mai 2013)

Ich bestelle viel bei AT, a-c-shop und vielen anderen. Is mal was defektes dabei, shit happens  kann auch mal 2-4 tage ohne pc leben  bis dahin hab ich dann schon ein funktionierendes Teil.

Zu den persönlichen meinungen sag ich jetzt nix mehr.

Eigtl gings hier doch nur um ausweichmöglichkeiten? Ist ganz schön ausgeartet.


----------



## Erok (1. Mai 2013)

Joa, und die Ausweichmöglichkeiten, bzw andere Händler, wurden ja schon einige hier genannt  Hab mir die Links soweit auch alle vorsichtshalber mal abgespeichert in  den Favoriten 

Wem aber noch welche einfallen die er/sie kennt und Gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, bitte einfach  weiterhin hier rein posten


----------



## efdev (1. Mai 2013)

leider ist meine erfahrung schon etwas veraltet das letzte mal als ich etwas zurück geschickt hatte war glaube januar dieses jahres.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. Mai 2013)

At ist ein guter Shop, und das was du schilderst ist gängige einzelhandelspraxis. 

Wieso soll at in Vorleistung gehen, wenn sich beim Hersteller herausstellen sollte das dass Ding aus eigenverschulden kaputt gegangen ist, bleibt at auf dem Schaden hocken.

Viele sind anscheinend von Amazon sofortaustausch Praktiken verwöhnt. (Das ist auch der Unterschied, weswegen Amazon rote Zahlen schreibt und At eben nicht)

Und wenn mal was nicht passt wird gleich mit Anwalt gedroht. Wegen eines pfennigartikels.
Nicht die feine englische Art.



> Ich sags nochmal auf die Gefahr hin, ich  wiederhole mich zum dritten  Male : Händler die ihren Kunden nicht vertrauen, und glauben, die ganze  Welt könnte sie ja von vorn bis hinten nur bescheissen, die sollten  darüber nachdenken, ihren Beruf zu wechseln



haha, wenn jeder Händler seinen Kunden blind vertrauen würde, könnte er den laden dicht machen. Was du für Märchenvorstellungen von Einzelhandel hast. xD
(Bonus vorallem dann noch bei Onlineversandhandel xD, you made my day)


----------



## Erok (3. Mai 2013)

Und wer nicht den gesamten Thread liest, und sich nur das heraus pickt worauf er grad lust hat es zu kommentieren, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn sein Kommentar völlig daneben ist


----------



## Troollin (3. Mai 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Viele sind anscheinend von Amazon sofortaustausch Praktiken verwöhnt. (Das ist auch der Unterschied, weswegen Amazon rote Zahlen schreibt und At eben nicht)



Ich weiß nicht, ob Amazon das in diesem Jahr geändert hat, aber Amazon sortiert die Kunden in zwei Kategorien ein.

1. Kategorie: Kunden die nur im seltenen Garantiefall den Support von Amazon nutzen.
2. Kategorie: Kunden die regelmäßig Ware in den ersten 30 Tagen zurücksenden.

Kunden aus Kategorie 1 haben beim Rücksendezentrum die Möglichkeit das Geld sofort zurücküberwiesen zu bekommen (bevor die Ware ueberhaupt zurückgesendet wurde).

Kunden aus Kategorie 2 müssen die Ware erst zurücksenden und dann wird der Preis erst erstattet. (Dauer 2-3 Tage + Versanddauer)

Kunden halten sich nur sehr selten lange in Kategorie 1. Also bekommt man auch bei Amazon (und hier handelt es sich um einen Giganten)  im Normalfall keine Ware ohne die Formulare auszufüllen und die Ware erst zurückzuschicken.

Und bzgl. rote Zahlen: 
Ich kenne keine Informationen diesbezüglich, aber Amazon kompensiert die Verluste durch unehrliche Käufer durch die Gebühren, die sie durch die Marketplace Verkäufer einnehmen.

Eines kann man Amazon leider vorwerfen:
Sie kontrollieren retournierte Ware leider nicht sonderlich gut. ( Ich möchte aber dazu sagen: Alle Warehousedeal-Käufe waren immer viel besser als der angegebene Zustand.)
Jedoch wurde vor kurzen erst bewiesen wie dreist die heutigen Käufer sein können:
Ein Bekannter kaufte über Warehousedeals (wie neu) ein Ratina 15" Macbook Pro. In dem gelieferten Karton ( der der Originale war) lag aber ein Macbook 15" 2009. Bei Bescheidgeben bei der Servicehotline wurde gesagt: "Das Problem kennen wir bereits." Ware nahmen sie selbstverständlich ohne Probleme zurück, aber auch hier musste man 4 Tage aufs Geld warten.


----------

